# Rebuilding an FMC-Bolens G154 / TX1300F



## Robert Wilson (Jul 17, 2018)

This tractor is from the mid to late '70s bought at a dealer in Sping Texas. I have a manual but I'm trying to find dealers who have parts. I need the following repair parts: brakes, clutch, radiator, rear-wheels. Maintenance items: oil filter, air filter, fuel filter

Thanks.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Robert,
Try Sams Bolens LLC on the internet.

Also, the following tractor salvage yards list a Bolens G154 for parts:

All States Ag Parts - Black Creek WI
Black Creek, Wisconsin
Phone:  (877) 530-2010
[URL='https://analyticstracking.sandhills.com/Financing/Tractorhouse/178/ListPage/D16603759/Tractorhouse/464/1111/17266635/'] [/URL]
West Kentucky Tractor Parts
Kevil, Kentucky
Phone:  (888) 349-6320


----------



## Robert Wilson (Jul 17, 2018)

Thanks for the help, I'll take a look!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Did you find the parts you need, Robert? Let's see what you have there.


----------



## Robert Wilson (Jul 17, 2018)

I have not had a chance to look, my $$ is a bit tight so it will have to wait. 

Thanks again!
RW


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Robert Wilson said:


> My $$ is a bit tight so it will have to wait.
> 
> Thanks again!
> RW


I honestly thought I was the only person that had that problem! (smiling)


----------



## Robert Wilson (Jul 17, 2018)

Any thoughts on where I can get a clutch replacement kit [bearing, pressure plate & disc]?


----------



## Robert Wilson (Jul 17, 2018)

I'm back to looking for parts: need to find a clutch kit. Your thoughts?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

FMC Bolens Iseki, ebay may give you a good shot at it. Maybe this guy http://www.samsbolens.com/parts.html
I know nothing of this Sam, but it's another venue, so would be a tractor salvage yard in your area.


----------



## Robert Wilson (Jul 17, 2018)

I just purchased another G154, runs great but the clutch is stuck. Any advice on freeing up a clutch without breaking it apart?


----------



## Hamish (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi all. Hamish feom Queensland Australia. Recently purchased an Iseki bolens G154. Its in ok condition and im looking to do a mini restoration on it. I have downloaded the operation manual. Looking for a parts and service manual. Can anyone help?


----------



## Robert Wilson (Jul 17, 2018)

Found a Service and repair manual on Ebay, here's the web addy.

https://www.ebay.com/i/372745638005...GS7ZtanU90bwpndcFNZxMt7o0UG0oMd0aAtDnEALw_wcB


----------



## isekig154 (Apr 8, 2011)

Robert, did you ever find parts in the Houston area? or a place that does work on these iseki tractors? Im in the Katy area...




Robert Wilson said:


> This tractor is from the mid to late '70s bought at a dealer in Sping Texas. I have a manual but I'm trying to find dealers who have parts. I need the following repair parts: brakes, clutch, radiator, rear-wheels. Maintenance items: oil filter, air filter, fuel filter
> 
> Thanks.[/QUOTE


----------



## Robert Wilson (Jul 17, 2018)

Yes, found the clutch kit [disk, plate, T.O. bearing] on ebay [~$200] installed on my son's G154 and it works great! [We're doing my G154 this winter] Clutch alignment tool: we bought (2) from Amazon [Lisle 61750 & Lisle 55500 but don't recall which one worked]. He found the oil filter at Autozone [don't recall part # I will ask my son]. I've checked Sambolens.com, he seems to have access to a lot of parts: says he can get salvage radiators. I've seen some other salvage items on ebay. 


Also, the following tractor salvage yards list a Bolens G154 for parts:

All States Ag Parts - Black Creek WI
Black Creek, Wisconsin
Phone: (877) 530-2010

West Kentucky Tractor Parts
Kevil, Kentucky

This service manual [~$50] may also help:
https://www.ebay.com/i/372745638005...GS7ZtanU90bwpndcFNZxMt7o0UG0oMd0aAtDnEALw_wcB


Phone: (888) 349-6320


----------



## djames53 (Mar 13, 2020)

Hi Robert, I am new to the forum. I have owned a 3 cylinder Bolens G154 with a loader since the early 90's. The original clutch lasted over 20 years. However the last two clutch repairs have only lasted about 5 years. The first one resulted in cracked fingers on the pressure plate from over adjusting the clutch free-play. The second one only lasted a year. There was a howling sound coming from the bell housing when the machine was used for several hours. We split the tractor today and found a groove worn in the face of the t out bearing. I will attach a picture. I need to post 3 times to prevent spam


----------



## djames53 (Mar 13, 2020)

Here are a few pics.


----------



## djames53 (Mar 13, 2020)

You can definitely see that the bearing was rubbing on the fingers. The fingers are barely worn with no sharp edges. 
Did you have to adjust the fingers on the PP to get some space between the bearing and the fingers. I think the bearing got overheated from turning all the time.
The entire yoke assembly had about 1/2 inch play back and forth. There was nothing holding the bearing away from the fingers. The clutch adjustment rod was adjusted correctly with a little bit of free play. 
When I opened the inspection port on the side of the bell housing I could spin the bearing freely but it was very close to the fingers.(Tractor still together and clutch at rest)
I got my clutch parts from Jeffcube on E-Bay. He replaced the throw out bearing for free and said there should be about a 1/4 inch space between the bearing and the fingers.
Not sure how to accomplish that with all the travel the yoke and bearing fork had in the bell housing when we split the tractor. 

I would appreciate any help you or other members could provide


----------

